# Dect Funkmodem



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
zu hause habe ich eine dect analog Telefonhauptstation im keller installiert, oben bei mir nur dect funktelefon mit ladeschale, folgende frage: wie das dect aufkam gab es damals auch modems dazu, waren aber arschlahm 9,6k, gibt es da heute was neues besseres?, denn wenn ich fernwartung machen will muß ich mit dem läppi in den keller.


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

Im analogen Bereich gibts da meines Wissens nach nichts mehr, wahrscheinlich wohl weil zu langsam und wegen DSL auch nicht mehr nötig. Für ISDN gabs mal von DeTeWe ein BeeTel das sowas konnte.

Gruß jmb


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
da hast du recht, ich habe mich mal umgeschaut, übertragungsraten von 1,2k und 2,4k das ist nichts, und dann 180€ + märchensteuer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... denn wenn ich fernwartung machen will muß ich mit dem läppi in den keller.



Macht doch nichts, Super-Moderatoren sind schon immer 
Öffentlichkeits- und Tageslichscheu.   

Dank DSL und WLAN wird es da nichts Neues mehr geben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
@ deltalogic: freut mich doch immer sie zu belustigen herr bäurle  , 1 kiste haben wir ja auch schon mit dem ibh netlink  , aber die anderen sind noch mit ts adapter, und die admins trauen mir keine 5mm .


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

*Fazit*

Strippe ziehen oder WLAN einrichten.....

Gruß jmb


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

ich kenne ja die Infrastruktur im Hause Lorenz2512 nicht aber vielleicht kannst Du dieses LAN-56k-Modem irgendwie in mit einem W-Lan Accesspoint verbinden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ibh netlink ... und die admins trauen mir keine 5mm .



... dieser Zusammenhang ist verständlich.


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

also zotos, ich denke mal im Hause lorenz2512 sollte die infrastrukur   im laufe der zeit so weit gediehen sein das da Strom in jedem Zimmer (Steckdose) vorhanden ist. Denn da kann er da online gehen indem er sich übers Stromnetz verkabelt. Dann braucht er eigentlich auch kein Modem an seinem Analoganschluss, dann könnte er seine Fernwartung auch ganz fix über DSL machen.

Gruß jmb


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
@ jmb: auf dem holzstall haben wir nur licht keine steckdose aber über internet auf ein 56k modem analog zugreifen, geht meiner ansicht nur über ein 56k analog modem oder gsm (laß mich da gerne belehren)
@ Herrn Bäuerle: nun machen sie doch ihren eigen kram nicht so schlecht, ist doch das gleiche, die softdemos oder konfigprogs erkennen es alls einwandfreies accon netlink


----------



## edison (22 März 2007)

Ist im Keller auch nur ein Analoganschluß istalliert?
Oder gibts da ISDN?
Da hätte iich noch ein System von Dosch & Ammand liegen - war seinerzeit recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

sorry, ich vergaß....du wählst dich ja in die anlage per modem ein, stimmt ja :???:


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
hört sich interessant an, also isdn anschluß mit dsl splitter, und der einfach umsetzer isdn auf analog.


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

isdn auf analog, geht ganz einfach mit terminaladapter, trotzdem hast du noch das problem das du oben keinen telefonanschluss hast.

edisons Idee ist auch nicht schlecht, schau mal hier http://www.oppermann-telekom.de/teledat.html


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
@ jmb: isdn auf analog hab ich ja im keller, ist auch noch für fax und modem eine buchse und die dritte rufnummer frei, also kabelziehen ist das beste, bisher, aber was wenn mein gegenüber über isdn sendet  wieder kinderkacke.


----------



## jmb (22 März 2007)

Dann nimm ein ISDN-Modem, die können sowohl digital als auch analog (V90), können aber nur an einem ISDN-Anschluss betrieben werden, und du hast ja ISDN. Bedeuted, Laptop mit ISDN-Modem muß an den S0 angeschlossen werden. So kannst du dich über ISDN und über analog woanders einwählen.

Gruß jmb


----------



## edison (22 März 2007)

Wonach suchst Du denn eigentlich?
Schneller als mit dem von mir vorgeschlagenen System (http://www.oppermann-telekom.de/com-on-air.html) gehts wohl nicht -
ISDN DECT Basisstation mit zugehöriger DECT PCMCIA Laptopkarte


----------



## jmb (23 März 2007)

edison hat recht, seine Lösung ist wohl die beste für deinen Fall, lorenz2512. Ich wusste nicht das es das gibt, aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus. Ich hab was dazu gelernt und du hast eine Lösung für dein Problem....

Gruß jmb


----------

